# Moving from US



## v19inc (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello, I am looking into moving to Spain from the US, particularly Canary Islands since I have an idea in my head that it may be a little easier to adapt since there may be more opportunity for work and I speak the language. I'm in my late 20's and don't have a family. Also my degree is in Psychology and used to teach... Someone guide me into the right direction please!! (i.e. visa, getting a job/job programs..)


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

You will need a visa. It can be obtained from the local Spanish Consulate in your state or the nearest one to you. They can also help you any other way you may need guidance. Why have you chosen the Canary Islands instead of Main land Spain? I would think opportunities would be greater on the Mainland. Maybe you should look into the Costas.

Where in the States are you from?


----------



## v19inc (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for your prompt reply!! I chose the Canary Island because I figured that since they are small islands I can maybe have a better chance of adapting and then moving on to the bigger, mainland side of Spain. But really I am open to any location... I'm presently in Florida and I will be visiting the Spanish consulate as you have suggested. Do you think it will be difficult or even expensive to obtain a visa? I will be doing some research now on the Costas...I see you are from there.. How are the job opportunities and the style of living?


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Style of living is great. I would think being on the costas much better than the islands as the islands are too packed with tourists and English speaking reidents. Here on the Costas you have great choices, Most of the villages retain the Spanish culture yet have a good mixture of English speaking residents. I find the People to be just wonderful and very helpfull. As far as working I guess it depends on the type of work you are looking for. You can look up the Andalucia area of spain on their web site just type in Andalucia or Nerja. You will find lots of information on Spain and living on the Costa del Sol.


----------

